# my journey with Blue:)



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

well, i went to work really early yesterday morning when it was cool out to work with Blue.. I guess i spoke to soon when i said that he is now easy to catch.. BOY it took my an hour to catch him. I could go up to him and rub him all over but when i put the halter on his nose he would back up and run away.. and i cant put a rope around his nect because I'm working with that not freaking him out.. for some reason he thinks he is trapped when he has some pressure on his neck and head area.. so what i did to finally catch him, instead of putting me arm above his neck i put it under and said WHOAHH and he let me put it right on.. crazy horse.. so after an hour of trying to catch him... no problems.. went for a little ride around the farm in just a halter and a saddle and he did good.. i didn't ride him that hard or long because of the heat but a little bit of work goes a long way with him IMO.:]


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I rode Blue yesterday. We are getting realllly good! He used to have a harder time with me clipping the reins on the left side of his halter.. and now I can do it with no problem.. I can SLOWLY toss the reins over his head.. before it was a struggle because he was so head shy. I can also, lightly touch his ears WHICH IS WONDERFUL. My boss said she thinks it's time to do some light trail riding on him with a CONFIDENT horse. Which I agree with as well. I have just been doing a bunch of work in the round pen with sheets on the ground and making him lunge over them and what not! Im getting so excited with his progress.. Here are some Photos of him

URG the thing keeps logging me out when I click UPLOAD! so here I downloaded some on Photobucket..

PIC_2904.jpg picture by sjsj_2009 - Photobucket

PIC_2900.jpg picture by sjsj_2009 - Photobucket

PIC_2900.jpg picture by sjsj_2009 - Photobucket

PIC_2900.jpg picture by sjsj_2009 - Photobucket


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

WOW.. I let his die... So school started and fall has come around.. I think. I don't ride Blue for a job anymore.. My boss says he is A OKAY for nexr summer.. to go start his job.. that makes me proud proud proud. Last time I rode him.

I could

saddle him standing still
TOUCH HIS EARS!
throw the reins.. softly over his head
get on with no movement.. and trot him with the moochy noise.
He was getting good on his neck reining.
I will probably work with him with that for a while.. because I think that is important to know.

Im really happy that I actually finished( to the point my boss needed) a horse. I bet that means next summer she will let me work with another horse which means.. more money in my pocket AND more experience for when Camo's breaking in comes around 

THANKS for reading


----------

